# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Testolic from Thailand - Real or Fake?

## SheriD

Got Test Propionate (Testolic) 100mg / 2ml from Thailand from a dealer in UAE.

Need to confirm if these are legit stuff .... and of good quality...

Thanks...

----------


## Mulciber

look fine..
T.P.DRUG LABORATORIES CO.,LTD has produced it a few years.. body reasearch stopped making testolics few years ago. here are some pics to compare.

----------


## Mulciber



----------


## Mulciber



----------


## Mulciber



----------


## Chris1980

i have seen the alot all over in Thailand. But i never done them before. What do you guys think about testolic ??

----------


## darr

there gud i used them i my last cycle with tren great results!!!

----------


## THEMEATEATER

Their good, I've got some here and will using them to bridge the gap up to pct.

----------


## strongmann

these guys are still around??? i heard they weren't for a while now...

----------


## john1181

i got a whole bunch...thing is that its taste isnt strong at all and its more like water than it is oil..not sure that has anything to do with it..the testovis prop i had had a strong taste to it like battery acid this stuff is weak...ive been on it like 14days so far and its not very impressive so far to tell u the truth.

----------


## SoreButtCheeks

Testolic has Thai FDA approval so in theory should be of high quality.

SoreButtCheeks : Author of the SoreButtCheeks Steroid Blog
( google SoreButtCheeks to find it )

----------


## forza nuova

thread is 1 year old

----------


## bigla

my friend used this last summer with great results

----------


## clenbu200

Can someone tell me, ive got to box of testolic from two different person,but the head of the ampoule it's clearly different,one is thicker than the other, like the form its not the same, but except this everything seems to match...Can someone tell me if its okay i know im new, and sorry i cant post pic for now.

----------


## apmakeio-

how worked? i do prefer farmak is safer

----------


## nilrac

I can get Testolic from one of my sources right now. How much is this one faked right now? Apparently he has legit batch numbers etc.

----------


## anabolic1979

not fake alot

----------


## zeapoorte

yes man this is legit,I have tried them last year and guess what i have gained a few pounds.

----------

